# Wild Dunes (Chaleston) fishing...worth bringing rods?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Heading out with the family for a couple days in August. I know it is going to be hot and not much in the water but there look to be so nice creeks on the north end of the island. Should I bring a rod or leave it at home.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

If water around always bring a rod or two, better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Alex22 (May 17, 2010)

spydermn said:


> Heading out with the family for a couple days in August. I know it is going to be hot and not much in the water but there look to be so nice creeks on the north end of the island. Should I bring a rod or leave it at home.


Yes def bring a rod. Some real good spots around wild dunes.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am only going to bring one rod (8' airwaves) and a shimono 2500 Sahara. As far as bait I am not going to have time for live or cut I was thinking gulp jigged in the surf and maybe some metal. Whatcha think? Am i wasting my time?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishbites work great if you want to soak bait. Might be able to pick up some fleas. Nothing wrong with Gulp for flounder and a stray trout or red.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

ez2cdave: That is the place . Can you point me in any particular direction? I am planning on walking the beach for holes and rips but wondering I should start in one area more than others. The Point looks good and also the creek looks good. If I remember right the beach is pretty flat here...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

spydermn said:


> ez2cdave: That is the place . Can you point me in any particular direction? I am planning on walking the beach for holes and rips but wondering I should start in one area more than others. The Point looks good and also the creek looks good. If I remember right the beach is pretty flat here...


I've never been there . . . I posted the pic, in hopes that others could refer to it and make suggestions to you !


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Been 20 years since I lived on IOP. The beach was flat then. Can't say about now. My favorite place to fish was Breach Inlet going after flounder. Could catch blues there at times. The current there rips. It's between IOP and Sullivan's I. opposite side of island from WD.


----------

